# 2 IdMax10 vs 2 w10gti Infinite baffle



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

My new install will be install in a BMW 335i convertible. I have been racking my brain to figure out which sub would be the most ideal for an IB set up. So far I have narrowed it down to two, 2 IdMax10 vs 2 w10gti.. I am leaning towards the w10gti because I already have 1... But I have heard the IDMAX10 some years back and Loved them IB.. I will be running them on a zapco c2k 9.0. I am also to suggestions of other subs no bigger than 12s

Looking forward to your suggestions


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Dual W10GTi's FTMFW!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

+1 on the w10gti. You already have one, so that will keep the cost down. I have each one of the gti mkII drivers and an IDMAX 12D2. Love the gti's. It's been covered here many times. Can't imagine you wouldn't be happy with the gti.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. w10gti so far so good.. I have been leaning towards 1 more..


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

W10GTI! Do it! Do it now!

DO IT, DO IT - full, perfect quality - YouTube


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Seeing how much power you have available, I'd go with the Gti due to how the motor topology works which gives you less chance of bottoming them out. 

Kelvin


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

No question the JBL GTI's Sealed, IB or Ported


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions I will be look more into w10gti


----------

